# Anyone ever NOT have to do a speech/presentation in school?



## Shaundion (Nov 12, 2003)

Hi there. I've been reading numerous topics in this section and the one subject that comes up the most often is speeches and presentations; rightfully so, since the mere mention of the word gives me horrible anxiety, as I'm sure it does a lot of other people here, but did anyone get through school without ever having to do that sort of thing? Maybe someone can list the classes that required them so I can avoid them like the plague.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

school as in college? sure you can avoid presentations, but it really depends on each individual professor rather than the subject at hand.

as for us, we're going to take a speech class next fall. it's somewhat something we look forward to. :stu


----------



## tobeyourselfisnotacrime (Jun 10, 2007)

It depends on your teacher.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

*re: Anyone ever NOT have to do a speech/presentation in scho*

I cant really imagine that you would have to present in math class.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

*re: Anyone ever NOT have to do a speech/presentation in scho*

I didn't have to do any in university. I started in the math program then switched into science.

The only time I would have been required to do those were in certain electives, which was fine because when I received the prospectus at the beginning of the course and saw there would be a presentation, I simply dropped it and picked up another elective.


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

*re: Anyone ever NOT have to do a speech/presentation in scho*

Since most of my uni classes are math related, I rarely give presentations. But the two classes in which I gave speeches were required by the uni. Coms 101 AKA speech class and my third english class persuasive writing.

I was terrified of speech class and delayed a semester to sign up for it, but wasn't nearly as bad as I expected, and I hear the same thing from other SAers who have taken it. I only had one speech in my english class but it was actually harder then my speeches for coms because I wan't very prepared.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Speech is a required course for all post-secondary degrees in my state, as far as I know. I'm putting it off until my last semester of community college. That last semester when I take it, I intend to be so _*very*_ medicated that I hopefully won't remember it once I transfer to a 4-year university. I know it's not a good thing to intend, but speeches are simply something I cannot do.


----------



## johnysmith1234 (Dec 2, 2006)

I had to do them a lot during highschool. Senior year I had around 10 presentations lasting for 5-12 minutes. 

My one teacher made us do a current event article and we had to read it in front of the class every monday with our opinions about it. At first it was horrible then after awhile I just got up and got it over with because I began to realise no one listens anyway. I know I don't care when other people present, I usually sleep or daydream.

College may be different. I'll know in a month.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Like the others mentioned, it depends on your professors, and also the size of your classes. I finished my degree at a small private college and had to do presentations in almost all of my classes, including a general ed music class.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

johnysmith1234 said:


> I had to do them a lot during highschool. Senior year I had around 10 presentations lasting for 5-12 minutes.
> 
> My one teacher made us do a current event article and we had to read it in front of the class every monday with our opinions about it. At first it was horrible then after awhile I just got up and got it over with because I began to realise no one listens anyway. I know I don't care when other people present, I usually sleep or daydream.
> 
> College may be different. I'll know in a month.


I had to do presentations every week back in adv. chemistry during junior year, not to mention read aloud in front of everyone in junior literature. Back in sophomore year, I had a class on health where the teacher made us read a health current event article to the class and then give our opinions of it. I could tolerate it through sophomore year, but junior year made something click (in a bad way) and my life became a drudgery.

In college, if you're seeing a psychiatrist (or any type of medical professional) for your SA, you can have your medical records released to the college's disability services and they can write a confidential letter to all of your teachers pardoning you from whatever mandatory level of socializing their course requires. This past year in college (my first year), I had my psychiatrist's office do this, and I got through the whole year without any of my teachers calling on me in class. Being as I had the comfort of knowing that the teachers couldn't legally do it (although some tried very hard to swerve around the rules), I actually spoke up _more often_ during class. Ever been in a class where the teachers is lecturing and then outright asks a question that nobody answers? Most people are just as afraid as you are to speak up, I'm betting. But not so many people see a psychiatrist for it...


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

*re: Anyone ever NOT have to do a speech/presentation in scho*

I think it would be impossible to go through school without having to do at least one presentation.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

*re: Anyone ever NOT have to do a speech/presentation in scho*

I was required to do one, but I didn't show up that day and took a zero. My teacher tried to get people who missed theirs to make them up, but I lied and said I had done mine when she asked the class about it. Somehow I got out of doing it, and passed the class, which was just a pass/fail class anyway. That was very lucky. My SA was so severe at that point I am positive I would have had a full-blown panic attack if I had attempted it. Perhaps my teacher, a nurse, noticed this on some level and took pity on me.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

our fabulous self said:


> as for us, we're going to take a speech class next fall. it's somewhat something we look forward to. :stu


huh. it appears we're taking it in a week after all... and it's not even a requirement anymore. yippee! :boogie


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

korey said:


> That last semester when I take it, I intend to be so _*very*_ medicated that I hopefully won't remember it once I transfer to a 4-year university. I know it's not a good thing to intend, but speeches are simply something I cannot do.


The social anxiety aspect is my main inhibitor in academics... I dont think I could do a speech. Last times I tried was in high school and I panicked each time. If I did one in university I'd have to think of some sort of crazy drug cocktail to use first... maybe a mix of benzos, heroin, barbituates, alcohol, dxm, propranolol, and benadryl? I'll have 9-1-1 dialed and ready on my cell :lol


----------



## me12121 (Jun 4, 2007)

I had to do 2 in my first year of university. They were group presentations so they were not that bad, and I didn't want to let my group down. We were all horrible at presentations so we were all okay with each other doing badly. I'm in business and there's a lot more presentations in the senior years of my program, and it's one of the reasons I'm switching programs.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Mayflower 2000 said:


> korey said:
> 
> 
> > That last semester when I take it, I intend to be so _*very*_ medicated that I hopefully won't remember it once I transfer to a 4-year university. I know it's not a good thing to intend, but speeches are simply something I cannot do.
> ...


I was thinking more along the lines of a megadose of Thorazine plus all the crap that's already in my sig. I probably won't be able to remember my name, let alone the anxiety I experience with Thorazine in my system. I've taken it in 10mg doses before, and that was enough to dull my brain and make me drool a little. I want 50mg to 100mg per dose for that semester of speech. :troll


----------



## Telharsic (Jul 22, 2007)

*re: Anyone ever NOT have to do a speech/presentation in scho*

I had to do a few when I was at Uni doing art history. I'd really push the boat out and prepare for them like crazy, even more than exams and essays. Even though I'm usually a mess socially, my presentations all went really well. Sure, I was really nervous, but I was confident that my material and argument were spot on.

I found it amazing that some people who were generally super confident and popular in normal circumstances often went to pieces and did really badly in their presentations.

I would often think "Hmmm, now you know what its like for me when I get dragged along to one of your damned parties"


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

*re: Anyone ever NOT have to do a speech/presentation in scho*

When I was in college, I gave somewhere around 10-15 speeches. And that actually seemed a bit low for my school, from what I've heard.

And I think speech class is a requirement in my state as well.

IMO, if I can survive giving speeches, then anyone else can as well. I was horrible at them...uncontrollable shaking (which was obvious to everyone), quivering lip, racing heartbeat, stuttering, sweating... You name the problem, I encountered it during my speeches. I've honestly never witnessed another person even come close to being as much of wreck up there as I was. It was a full blown panic attack for me.

I would always spend the entire semester dreading the day I had to give the speech. Then right before it, I had thoughts that I might not live through it. But somehow I did make it through.


----------



## trewlaneyy (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm taking a Univ. speech class this Fall...in fact it starts Monday. I think I might die a thousand deaths--at least I'd prefer it. The lame thing is, it's an elective class, but nearly every class I take requires oral presentations, so I figure I might as well demonstrate proper technique inbetween turning red, stuttering and shaking.


----------



## op123 (Aug 23, 2007)

Do not take ANY Humanities or Interdisciplinary Studies type classes if you dont like speeches. I'm just now realizing after switching from Business to Interdisciplinary Studies that almost every class I'm in is mostly group-discussion. This is very bad for me because they are fairly large classes (40+) and just going around the room and waiting for my turn is torture. The whole time i'm trying to think of what to say but I'm so ADD and "socially anxious" that I cant think straight so it ends up me basically stuttering over myself and blushing and shaking and squeezing out a few painful words.

Its weird, cus in high school it wasnt such a huge deal for me. I definetely wasnt comfortable with it, but I was sort of the "class clown"(which by the way was just an act to cover up my insecurities) so everybody knew/liked me and it wasn't like talking to a bunch of strangers. I guess not knowing anybody and being around so many attractive/confident people is whats causing me so many problems...I dunno about your school but here at Virginia Tech EVERYBODY but me is beautiful. Honestly, its rediculous....i have no chance whatsoever :sigh


----------



## sushiwithfish (Mar 10, 2007)

since i started uni i have to do approx. 3-4 presentations each semester. i used to avoid doing presentations in elementary/middle school and would accept a zero for them, but i changed when high school hits. it's much harder to get an A in high school and college so i need every point i can get. having perfect grades kinda pushes me to face my sa problems. 

if you don't want to do presentations i think choose class that has about over 100 people, the prof. won't do presentations cause it would take forever to have everyone present. the class that i didn't have to do presentations were the ones that has too many people and the professor don't even know our names. it was lectures and exams throughout the semester.


----------



## Shaundion (Nov 12, 2003)

The school I go to considers speech in the same category as fine arts, so you can either take an art class or a communication class but not both! I'm taking an online Art class to fulfill that requirement so it gets me out of speech!


----------



## Dove (Mar 14, 2005)

I know someone who was able to go through high school without having to do a single presentation. I'm sure they were assigned but I think he was just somehow able to get by. Then he just got his GED. 

As for myself, as others have said, it depends on the professor. If I had just researched the professors better, I could've avoided doing presentations in my first year of college. I think I only had two. A small one in my English class and another in a freshman seminar type of class. I had none in my second year, other than self-critiquing in a drawing class. Thankfully, it was just a few seconds of talking from your seat. Plus, I was absent for the last two or three critiques and it didn't affect my grade.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

In high school I never did a speech/presentation. The only thing I did do was read an essay to my class of 6 people which were all my friends for a history class. I was 14 and my teacher acted more like a therapist than a teacher. Even with that setting I still feel to peices. 

Now in college I've done around 10-15 so far including my speech class. My classes are generally small so professors think its an amazing idea to do a speech, how creative :/ I still feel as if I've never done one even if I don't show it that much. It depends on the situation.


----------



## Eclipse (Sep 19, 2005)

I was required to give several presentations during graduate school. I would inform my professors that I suffered from SAD, and that it was very difficult for me to give presentations. Some of the professors were understanding, and allowed me to complete alternative assignments instead. Others, were not so understanding. I once told one of my professors that I had SAD, and if I could complete an alternative assignment, instead of giving a presentation, he said no, and tried to force me to give the presentation. When it was almost my turn to give the presentation, I became so anxious that I began to look for the exit door, and got up and left. The professor called for a break and ran after me. He could tell that I was extremely anxious, and that I was not just pretending to suffer from SAD just to get out of doing the presentation. He allowed me to go home, and not do the presentation. Of course, the next day, all of my classmates were asking themselves what had happened, why had I run out of the room. I even heard that there was a rumor going around that I was involved with the professor, which was ridiculous.

On another occasion, I decided that I wanted to give the presentation, no matter how anxious I was. I was determined that I could do it, and that I would be fine. When it was my turn to give the presentation, I could not stop shaking, and I stumbled over my words. My classmates had all these shocked look on their faces. I was so humiliated, and embarrassed that I never gave another presentation again, even if it meant failing the class.


----------



## Shy One (May 21, 2005)

*Re:*



korey said:


> Speech is a required course for all post-secondary degrees in my state, as far as I know. I'm putting it off until my last semester of community college. That last semester when I take it, I intend to be so _*very*_ medicated that I hopefully won't remember it once I transfer to a 4-year university. I know it's not a good thing to intend, but speeches are simply something I cannot do.


LoL... "very medicated." I'm starting my first speech class tomorrow and that's exactly what I intend to do. Hopefully I won't remember it. haha


----------



## Shy One (May 21, 2005)

I somehow managed to avoid speeches in high school all together but i've had to do one in most of my college classes. It's mostly electives that you have to do them in. I haven't had to do one in math or english. But I have in Sociology, Psychology, and even Art but those are the best classes. Usually your speeches don't really have to be that good. I just read off of my note cards and make it short. I've gotten used to them but the speech class I have to take is a different story.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Eclipse said:


> I was required to give several presentations during graduate school. I would inform my professors that I suffered from SAD, and that it was very difficult for me to give presentations. Some of the professors were understanding, and allowed me to complete alternative assignments instead. Others, were not so understanding. I once told one of my professors that I had SAD, and if I could complete an alternative assignment, instead of giving a presentation, he said no, and tried to force me to give the presentation. When it was almost my turn to give the presentation, I became so anxious that I began to look for the exit door, and got up and left. The professor called for a break and ran after me. He could tell that I was extremely anxious, and that I was not just pretending to suffer from SAD just to get out of doing the presentation. He allowed me to go home, and not do the presentation. Of course, the next day, all of my classmates were asking themselves what had happened, why had I run out of the room. I even heard that there was a rumor going around that I was involved with the professor, which was ridiculous.
> 
> 
> > That's awful! i'm sorry that happened. I'm so pissed of at my SA now that I think if a teacher didn't believe me I just might hit them. lol.


----------

